# [resolved] Record What U Hear HeLp



## LaYthY (Aug 8, 2005)

*Record What U Hear HeLp*

Hi, 

I'm running under WinXP pro, and got M-Audio AUdiophile 410 (Firewire).

I don't know if this is the right topic to write in but there is my problem...

I'm tryn to record with Sound Forge some Internet radio shows. The problem is that I can not set the record source on ''What You Hear'' because I can not access the conventionnal Windows recorder panel and I'm really lost with the M-Audio software, even if this sftwre is simple.

Thx


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try *Record Smart* form www.digimode10.com/1shareware/RecordSmart.htm

"Product Description: Record Smart is a simple and easy-to-use recorder software. Without any setting, you can record what you hear from your PC just by one-click. With this software, it is very easy to record streaming audio from the Internet, or music played by Winamp, Windows Media Player, Quick Time, Real Player, Flash, games, etc, with good quality."

*Super MP3 Recorder* www.mymusictools.com/recorders_23/super_mp3_recorder_pro_9410.htm

*All Sound Recorder* www.1000files.com/Audio/Encoders_and_Grabbers/All_Sound_Recorder_XP_11652_Review.html

There's some more free/shareware at www.ziplib.com/_software/Audio_and_Multimedia--Audio_File_Recorders/download_4.html


----------



## LaYthY (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks :sayyes:


----------



## ice2005 (Aug 15, 2005)

The problem may be in default recording and playback devices selected in Windows settings. Does you have any additional audio devices?
You can try i-Sound WMA MP3 Recorder - it can select recording device and source.


----------



## Raggedtoad (Mar 13, 2005)

Also, to get your conventional windows recording source panel back, go into the control panel, open the sounds and audio devices window, and make sure "Place volume icon in taskbar" is checked. Click okay here, and you should see the little speaker in the taskbar. Double click on that, click options, click properties, check the recording box, and click okay. Select "what you hear" as your recording method, and all should be well again.


----------

